# extended table for portable table saw



## blackestate (Feb 28, 2011)

this is the table saw I have. 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921829000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

I would like to build a out feed table for this, So I am looking for ideas, I have looked at many examples for non portable saws. So looking for ideas on how to make one for this, as it is not strong enough to support the end of the table. 
I am thinking of just building a table and clamping it to the saw?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I like roller tables.Probably from being around too many different shops where folks seem to think outfeed tables as assembly or worse,"catch-all" tables.The rollers just seem to stay naturally,self cleaning.

Solid top outfeeds(and do your homework on corner leveling accessories)can yield HUGE bennies in the right environs.....for instance it might work as a hinged basis for a drafting table for some.......might be able to make it so the whole top flips over for some reason.....might be assembled in pcs which slide open for access underneath or as a way of closing space between it and TS....most craftsman use solid tops,I still don't for above reasons.

Good luck and try drawing scale plans....always fun to go back over drwings and learn where you could have done better WRT...drawings vs finished product from QC standpoint.BW


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> folks seem to think outfeed tables as assembly or worse,"catch-all" tables.
> 
> The rollers just seem to stay naturally,self cleaning.


 :laughing:


Hey, another benchtop saw user! I was feeling lonely. Do you actually need to move it around from jobsite to jobsite? If it stays at the shop, do you need to move it around the shop? Or will there be a dedicated spot on the floor? 

Mine stays at the shop but moves around, and my original outfeed table isn't pulling its weight anymore so this is on my long list of priority improvements. Please post pics of what you come up with.

Steve El


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's a couple of ideas


----------



## blackestate (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, If you look at the photo, then you will see that the legs stick way out when folded up. and I will have to use it in the unfolded position. And If possible I would like the table to aid in stability of the saw.
I like it because it is very portable, and stores in a small space. I have used it to help a young man on a eagle project. And to help with an older couples home repair, seems to never bog down and stop.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A roller stand can be of use on other tools as well as a ts.

I would make a simple one, with roller balls.
The balls don't steer the wood as rollers do.

Horrible Freight has the roller balls. .99 and 1.99 each.


----------



## rwc (Mar 21, 2011)

I love that table saw extension with the makita saw. I have that table saw and would like to use your model for my shop.


----------

